# Favorite 22-250 load



## huntnfish2 (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyone have a favorite 22-250 load for coyotes?


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Watching. I just bought a 22-250 myself but have yet to shoot an animal with it yet. So far I have it sighted to a 1/2 inch group at 200yds with Hornady Varmint Express 55gr V-MAX.

Mine is a Savage 11/111 Trophy Predator Hunter package


----------



## Bongi11 (Feb 17, 2010)

my 22-250 load is H4895 34.7grns with 55gr v-max at 3880fps 26" barrel .050 off lands


----------



## huntnfish2 (Jul 19, 2009)

Do you like the 22-250 for coyotes? I just got this and debated between 22-250 and .223. Already have a AR in .223 so decided on the 22-250. Will use it mainly for coyotes . Have heard good stuff and quite a few people say with the right load it wont blow thru a yote. Any truth to that? Thanks for the insights?


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

52gr Sierra HPBT match - 38.0 H380 - CCI mag primer - .010 jump
Serial killer of prarie dogs and coyotes


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

huntnfish2 said:


> Do you like the 22-250 for coyotes? I just got this and debated between 22-250 and .223. Already have a AR in .223 so decided on the 22-250. Will use it mainly for coyotes . Have heard good stuff and quite a few people say with the right load it wont blow thru a yote. Any truth to that? Thanks for the insights?


I'll take my .22-250 any day over a .223 for coyotes. A lot longer shots too with confidence. Out West they use it for deer and would use mine if I didn't have a .243.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

huntnfish2 said:


> Do you like the 22-250 for coyotes? I just got this and debated between 22-250 and .223. Already have a AR in .223 so decided on the 22-250. Will use it mainly for coyotes . Have heard good stuff and quite a few people say with the right load it wont blow thru a yote. Any truth to that? Thanks for the insights?


I've read that 22-250 does longer/flatter shots than 223, but 22-250 barrels tend to ware out quicker and ammo is more expensive. Also 223 is vary popular because it is one of the most popular AR platform cartridges which a lot of guys love.

I tend not to shot a ton so barrel ware and ammo cost isn't as notice able.


----------



## oaks (Feb 10, 2002)

I've little use for the 22-250 here in mich. I load a 40 gr pill for a .223 and get 3750 fps with little or no fur damage. I can also load the 55gr bullets and get close to 3300 fps. With those velocities I see little need for the 22-250.

Oaks:


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

I have quite e few rifles that I actually have little need for. I intend to add more. If it was about need a fella would have a 12 ga pump, a ..22 and a .30-06.


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

For varmint hunting the best load for my 22-250 is the cheap Winchester value pack of the 40 hollow points. 40 round for $32.00-$35.00 most places. They shoot .5" groups at 100 yards @ 4000 fps. 
They don't exit a coyote and I've had several not exit on fox.
I've tried many different hand loads and these shoot the best out my gun which is a Ruger Model 1.


For deer I like the Hornady 60 soft point. (Which you can't buy anymore)
I just got my hand the receipt from Hornady and will be putting the first hand loads down range in about an hour. I'll report back my findings.


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

Chrome Crazy said:


> For varmint hunting the best load for my 22-250 is the cheap Winchester value pack of the 40 hollow points. 40 round for $32.00-$35.00 most places. They shoot .5" groups at 100 yards @ 4000 fps.
> They don't exit a coyote and I've had several not exit on fox.
> I've tried many different hand loads and these shoot the best out my gun which is a Ruger Model 1.
> 
> ...


 
22-250 60gr SP
H414 @ 38 grains
Win WLR Primer

5 Rounds were sent down the tube for a .5" group.


----------

